

Ask HN: Are there any lesser know open source projects that need contributors? - sauravt

Hi all, 
Are you working on open source project that needs contributors and isn&#x27;t getting any ?<p>please post about your project here.
======
valarauca1
The average open source project has less then 4 maintainers. Really every
project is undermanned and in need of help. Normally find a tool, library,
framework that you like and support them either financially, bug reports, or
pull requests.

------
CmonDev
Title doesn't reflect the intent of the post as it can simply be answered:
'Yes'. Are you offering help or just want to start a list?

